# I need advice how to seperate with my husband



## maxanna (Oct 15, 2011)

Hello! i've been married for 6 years, i have two kids 3 yrs. and 1 yr. my husband always go out at night and comes home the next day like 10 am in the morning..then when he comes home he just fix himself and go to work..then from work he is going to relax for awhile then go out again.. i work full time too.. and i have to take care of the kids.. sometime we end up fighting and hurting each other...we have a house, i want to sell it..bcoz i'm so behind with our debt already.. i'm so tired with this life.. i don't know what to do.. i want to seperate with him but how do i start.. i have no one to talk to about my personal problem.. i don't to tell to my friends they probably just talk about me or laugh at me...pls. need advice desperately..thanks


----------



## Shaggy (Jul 17, 2011)

So he doesn't even sleep at home anymore?

You go visit a lawyer who does divrces, you ask him to start the process. You have hubby served, you fight a lot, time passes and you are divorced.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## maxanna (Oct 15, 2011)

yes.. it is worst when i was on MAT leave, now that i am back to work. I only work monday to friday, no weekends, I worked midnight, our routine is, he take care of the kids during the night then i take care of the kids during the day..so that we can save for the babysitter or day care.. but sometime he brings the kids to his mom so that he can go out at night..


----------

